# ,  / > Alinco >     ?

## RV4CQ

http://www.alinco.com/Products/DX-SR8/

----------


## yl2gl

50  ,   -  ....  :?

----------


## francua

100 W  1  -   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## yurr

-    .   -  ?

----------


## ES4RZ

.  :Smile:

----------


## UA9JOE

?.

----------


## M0TLN

> http://www.universal-radio.com/catalog/hamhf/5008.html


This device has not been approved by the F.C.C.  This device may not be offered for sale or lease or be sold or leased until approval of the F.C.C.

    ,

----------


## ES4RZ

,      !?

----------


## ES4RZ

,   .     .
FT-5000       .
   -   JRL-3000,     ,     ,  JRC  :Smile:

----------


## RA4FOC

**  **      - Alinco DX-SR8T/E

----------


## RA4FOC

> TS-480


 -  !

  -           ,         ?

----------


## RA4FOC

> 


    !       -      - .     - 25 ..

----------


## RA4FOC

> YAESU


  .

----------


## RU4UU

> ic-718 ...


   ...    ,   ...

----------


## UA9XZ

.....

----------


## RU4UU

> .....


   RA4FOC  ,  PDF- ...
http://narod.ru/disk/23054390000/dxsr8_SM.zip.html

----------


## UN9GW

> http://www.alinco.com/Products/DX-SR8/


 Alinco     - DX-70  DX-77. 
 "" -        .

----------


## RV4CQ

> Alinco     - DX-70  DX-77. 
>  "" -        .


 DX-77        ,  2002 ,       .   :Smile: 
    "- "         , ,    .

----------


## RA4FOC

> , ,





> -  !


 ::               ,     .

----------


## RA4FOC

> qrz   28 000

----------


## KENWOOD

http://www.qrz.ru/do/category/23.html

----------


## RA3FY

> 


 http://board.cqham.ru/index.php?details=74048
   !

----------


## RA4FOC

Maxima Communication Ltd     :
http://maxima.manufacturer.globalsou...ransceiver.htm

----------


## 950

IF     SDR-  .?
        IQ    USB .

----------


## r4fk

> IF     SDR-  .?
>         IQ    USB .


   USB,

----------


## ra9xdj

http://www.rigpix.com/alinco/alincoselect.htm 
    FT                     http://www.rigpix.com/yaesu/yaesuselect.htm
     ICOM                 http://www.rigpix.com/icom/icomselect.htm
      Kenwood          http://www.rigpix.com/kenwood/kenwoodselect.htm
                                  , ,

----------


## RN4R

?      ic-718, ft-857?    -    .

----------


## ua4sz

,  1,8-29.          790 .

----------


## RN4R

> http://cgi.ebay.com/ALINCO-NEW-HF-TR...item3361a6b852


  ,    http://www.universal-radio.com/catalog/hamhf/5008.html      . 
     ,   .

----------


## UA0BJO

> .  .


   ?  -  ?    SSB   CW?
. 73!

----------


## UN7RX

FT-450,   .  :Smile:

----------


## dk1vs

.     .  .  .    .   ..   .     . 

     .  .   .
    .    . .  .     .




> FT-450,   .


.      .  FT-450  .  .     .

----------


## dk1vs

> SW-2010?


 . . SW-2010 .

*  5 ():*

...    -    ?

. :Smile:    .

----------


## RN4R

,       , 10          .   ?

----------


## RN4R

> 71 .   .


  ,     1   500     .    .

----------


## RN4R

,     1.   ,  . 2.     SSB ,   . 3.         ,           857   ,     .    FT  897.

----------


## RN4R

,        , .

----------


## RA4FOC

> FT 817  .


    ?       ?

----------


## R0TA

> ....


    ,   ?  ,   ,     ,   -  ,   .   100      .    .     .

----------

Eugene163, LY3QN-Jurijus

----------


## RU3KU

> ,  !  718 ,  ....


...            , ""  "SW2013"  :Super:

----------


## DF9VK

> DX-SR9T/E    DX-SR8T/E ,    I/Q        ( - ).


      I/Q,   !   SDR       .    - 48 .
http://www.alinco.com/usa.html

----------


## DerBear

,       .  DX-SR8   ,        9-       -    !  -     IQ.       ,    ,   . 

      -    .          -     !!!     ,    : "  -   ". ,   , ...
*     -  * .  
     -          , ..      -  .

,         !  ,     .       -   . *DR-135CB NEW -    !*      !        -   ,        -   !!!

----------


## R5ZQ

(DX-SR9T).     .         .   60.  .    .

----------


## 2009

> 60.


  ...IC-718   = 650..,    , ,    .
!       =599.95

----------


## R5ZQ

.        ,  .

----------

